# My new Kismo Engine test.



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey guys,here is a little test with the new engine,thought some people would enjoy that.

I actually filmed my complete build up from a bare block,porting new head,assembling everything to first fire up,I also took 300+ pictures so if we dont have footage of it all we will just add a picture to the film.At the moment we are editing it all and making a complete film about it,.

Ive made this film to help others who want to try it on them selves or people who want to know what a 1000 hp engine looks like on the inside.

Enjoy 
http://www.rallycars.dk/film/kismo/Kismo_quarter_test.mpg

Nicolas Kiesa


----------



## ZedX (Sep 26, 2004)

Host it on www.putfile.com much quicker


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

another one with the old engine,at a circuit in Sweden.

http://rapidshare.de/files/5988144/R34-GT-R.mpg.html

Nicolas Kiesa


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

214km would be about 130+ mph - most impressive


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Sounds great! Peforms pretty good too:smokin: 

Looking forward to the rest of the movie & build pix


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Yes I will rekord some more testing as well,Im looking forward to up the boost to at least 1,8 bar and hopefully break the 220 km/h 140 mph barrier in the quarter mile.

Im so amazed its showing so much power at only 1,2 bar now.

The car is full weight 1738 kg incl me,no weight reduction what so ever.

Nicolas Kiesa


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

ZedX

Putfile There you go.

http://media.putfile.com/Skyline-R34-testing-14-mile

Kismo out


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nicolas - sounds very nice mate (looks good too).


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

Was that 11 i saw? not bad sounds wierd though lol


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

it was 11,05 on the quarter mile with terminal speed of 214,45 km/h

Pretty impressive as its stil only with 1,2 bar.
My goal is to get above 220 km/h,1,6 bar should make that happen.

Nicolas K.


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

bloody hell that sounds so nice. good work nicolas


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Ditto...

Great work Nicolas, that's how a GTR should sound.... Totally Evil:smokin: 

If only i had that engine in my little R32GTR


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Great Stuff nicolas, car sounds amazing, make sure you post up more info as you increase the boost, what turbo are you using on the new setup?

Cheers,

Suhail


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Total specification will be posted on www.Kismo.Dk soon.


Nicolas K.


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Total specification will be posted on www.Kismo.Dk soon.

Its a racing prepped T88-34D,lightened shaft,altered inducer and ported turbine and compressor housing.

Its raining here at the moment so no testing is worth filming,mind you its spinning all 4 wheels at 180 km/h,maybe thats worth a shot haha.Its pretty scary as all electronics try to cope with these mis behaviors,to be honest it would be easy'er to control the car without all these gadgets,in the rain that is.

Next on the list is Hicas removal,I will produce my own kit from stainless steel,I think its too expensive to buy when I can produce it my self for less than 35 Gbp.

Nicolas K.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job on the car. Looking forward to see more details on the specs and buid up pix.

Cya O!


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Yeeeeeeeeah I reached my goal tonight at the drags :smokin: 
I got over 220 km/h

ET 10,847 and 221,94 km/h 0-62 mph was 3,333 secs.

Im pretty impressed as that is with 1738 kg weight and stock diffs and gearbox,street fuel and normal Yokohama street tyres.

And Ive got it on video as well  So it will soon be online at www.Kismo.Dk

Ive now reached all targets I set when I bought and built the car,so now I will really start to enjoy it and can relax fully as I dont have to develop any more.

The car's handling will be next on the list,all the the usual stuff has been done with the suspension but Ive got some trick JGTC ideas  

Kismo out


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great performance - Congrats :smokin:


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Ok guys, www.kismo.dk is up and running and 700 bhp build up and 1000 bhp engine build up pics is online now, they are called stage 1 and stage 2.

The Stage 1 pics at mixed at the moment but stage 2 "the best ones  " is all in the correct order,the record quarter pass movie from yesterday will be up soon as well.

Enjoy
Nicolas K.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Impressive to say the least! 

Do you have any more info on the Waste sports dry carbon rear spoiler? I checked their website but they seem to have very little material online.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nic - fantastic driving at Sturup ! Loving the sideways exit with your foot COMPLETELY planted.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

nice work mate..

btw, what are you doing here? why are you grinding away part of the head where the lifters slot into?

http://www.kismo.dk/Kismo pics/Stage 1/smaa/grind_close.jpg


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Yes Im am grinding way for cam clearence,the cam lobe does not clear the cylinder head so Im removing 2-3 mm.

Funny, on my stage 2 with a brand new cylinder head I hardly had to remove any even though I have more lift on the camshaft,my conclusion is that Nissan must have noticed this issue and given "us" room for wilder cams without any headwork or even having to remove the cylinder head for an upgrade.

Our company in Swiss bought a Waste sports tuned R34 "the white one" and the wing along other parts was fitted already so when the car was sold ,it all of a sudden had a blue rear wing  And my car had increased downforce 

Nicolas K.


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Very nice car i like it.
You do all the work on the car.
Are their more racingdrivers what more of this sort of cars


----------



## Nismo_GTR_R32 (Nov 13, 2005)

damn is fast man 0-100 in 3.4 sec man


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

thats 100kph ..to you and me in the uk thats 62mph


----------



## ADAM M (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Nic awesome car mate and great performance. What rpm were you launching at if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

*Squish*

Hi Nic
Looking at the pics of your head in rebuild 2.
Can you tell me how much you had skimmed off the face as the squish area seems non existent, and what thickness of gasket you are using please.
Loved the track footage  
Cheers Cokey


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

The launch feature is a quite complicated feature as the "tricks" are in ignition and fuel coming back at a certain speed "car movement" and boost pressure,this is to eliminate wheel spin and for an easy cluch operation.

At the moment 0-100 km/h is steady 3,33-3,45 secs

But the actual rpm are steady at 6800-7000 ,

Id rather not comment on the head as Ive bought 3 heads now to get it right,mind you the first one was good but I found better fuel economy and better respons in the later ones,the head gasket is a HKS drag gasket kit 1,2 mm bought from Sumo power,Amy Barnes  

The stage 1 pics are now in the correct order and an onboard lap from Sturup is online as well,Ive done a 10000 rpm test and the recording is from the out side,you cant belive the sound pheeeeeeeeeeew that will be online soon,as will the 10,84 221,9 km/h quarter mile time.

Nicolas Kiesa
www.kismo.dk


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Nicolas Kiesa said:


> Ok guys, www.kismo.dk is up and running and 700 bhp build up and 1000 bhp engine build up pics is online now, they are called stage 1 and stage 2.


Hi Nicolas,

Great photos and movies of an awesome car:smokin: 
Do you have actual dyno figures yet (if that's your thing) or are the figures guestimates?

Matt.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

awsome


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

nice drifting!! At what rpm does the big T88 pick up?


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

....


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

hey Kiesa.
Nice that you have you own site - finally!

The cylinder you weld on, after you have welded the trust sump in place, is that 'thing' going down in the sump? what is it? undskyld det dumme spoergsmaal, men jeg ved ikke hvad det er...

DeLa


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Thats great stuff.
Movies look awesome too!!


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

The turbo picks up at 4800 and full boost 5500,I have about 0,5 bar at 4000.
This is after the racing flow preparation of turbine aksel and housings.before you could add some 3-400 rpm to those figures.The lighter shaft and closer tolerance in the compressor housing made a huge difference,actually one of the trick I would had kept to my self,,,but hey its just for fun ,so screw all the secrecy,apart from expensive R&D.The turbo mod is less than a 500 quid job,I did it myself and took aprx 3 hours and then payed 120 to get the asembly balanced correctly.To pay someone would be 500 I guess?

Yes they are not proven dyno runs,but they are not guesstimates either,I mean what specification Im building the engine to withhold,what my target of reliability is.Or said another way,what I know the engine can produce safely'ish  

I always try to build it a lot stronger that what I plan to run,thats what I need as this is my everyday roadcar and I need reliability more than anything.

The cylinder shaped metal piece is the new and longer oil pickup baffel that goes deeper into the deeper Trust sump extension,basically its job is to hold oil better and closer to the actual pickup,the problem typically on RB26's is that the majority of the oil thats in the sump is at the front of the engine and you tend to get oil starvation during a hard launch,as the oil will get thrown towards the clutch "end of the engine/away from the pick up.

Look at www.exvitermini.com during my 0-300 km/h test,note my oil pressure during high rpm in 1 and 2 gear  This is a combination of pushing the original pump beyond its limits and oil starvation.

Nicolas K.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Hi Nicholas,

Loved the drifting & the car looks superb!

What power approx was the car running to make your 0-100 times? It's just the my car made 0 - 60 (mph) in 3.46 secs with ~600bhp with less than full bore launches. Purely interested..


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

I think about 700 hp,I have not dynoed it.the trap speed of 221,9 km/h should at least calculate to 700 hp.

Keep in mind Im and knocking 1738 kg of car around,I believe yor car is some 150 kg lighter which helps alot.Bloody nice effort to get to 3,46 secs,I have to say the more power you have can also make is even harder as it gets harder to control wheel spin,especially on street tyres.

Nicolas K.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Cool... Yes, I guess my car is a tad lighter but not that much, still a stock car. That was also on street tyres, this is what is was like inside the car, maxed out at 189.4mph. It's mp4 format, need QT to play it, 15mb file...

http://home.btconnect.com/EVERETT-ASSOCI/VCLP0002.MP4


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

yup, thought it was the sumpbaffle - I just never realized how it could look.
at http://www.hilmersson-racing.com/ he has modified his current sump (not skyline...) to prevent oilsurge at hard lunches. maybe someone can use it...

dela

*edit* it's his own sumpbuild, but still, its homemade....
look under 'fakta' and 'byggbilder' to find it...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Peter said:


> Cool... Yes, I guess my car is a tad lighter but not that much, still a stock car. That was also on street tyres, this is what is was like inside the car, maxed out at 189.4mph. It's mp4 format, need QT to play it, 15mb file...
> 
> http://home.btconnect.com/EVERETT-ASSOCI/VCLP0002.MP4


Hi Peter,

Great Vid, Sorry for the hijack Nic 
Free codec for Windows media player http://www.free-codecs.com/3ivx_download.htm
This will help those who cannot view it.
Matt.


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

My personal car story is up under " who am I " at www.kismo.dk.

Im so gutted,the codec that we filmet my 10,84 221,9 km/h at the quarter was not correct for my video editing program so it will take enother few days before its up.

The big engine build film is still being edited, we have more than 6 hours footage to edit  

Nicolas kiesa


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nicolas Kiesa said:


> The big engine build film is still being edited, we have more than 6 hours footage to edit


Post all 6h up. I would watch it. (I'm serious:smokin: )


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

yep me too, id love to see that 6 hr footage of the rebuild!!


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

nice site nicolas. nice story about who you are


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Thanks 

I just made a 4,3" complete exhaust system today in stainless steel,only 1mm thickness.such a nice and light material but an utter nightmare to TIG weld such thin material,especially the flange plates which is 4-5 mm thick,pheew.

Anyway,its done and cost me 110 Gbp ind materials so Im happy,I will post build pics today later on my site.

The weight is 6,6 kg which is half of the HKS super dragger exhaust,,I used the HKS titanium rear mufler.So a Kismo exhaust system was born today 

Some people might think ,why would I build such a big exhaust system??
Simply to help spool up time and lower back pressure/EGT's.Ive been following some builds in America and they have had great succes with big exhaust's so I thought ,I will try and build one myself as the market cant suply such a big item,,,,yet

.Besides it hardly has any bends which will reduce back pressure for sure,,and as an added bonus it actually fits better under my car than the HKS item so I have more clearence now :smokin: 

Will keep you posted with results.
Nicolas K.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

I'd be interested to see some photos, 4.3"


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

you could fit a dead body in that.lol. any silencer boxes on it nic? or is it just the back box? i imagine that will be LOUD.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

The in-car footage at Sturup is superb ! Some great car control. Good to see a GTR being driven properly ! (if only I had a 5% of your ability !)


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

New exhaust pics are up,so is some text with result from this evenings testing,look under news and photos.

I hope to attend some track day during December in Uk,you've got to hear this car guy's..

I will put up a 10000 rpm test sound track soon,I can not put up the video Im sorry.The surroundings dont allow it  But trust me,sound is also the best bit.

Nicolas K.


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

10000 rpm movie is up  turn up the volume,wake up the miss'us :smokin: 

I had no idea what it sounded like out side,pheeew.Much better than inside.

Check www.Kismo.dk under movies 

Enjoy.
Kismo out.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Loving the main picture when you open the site .... (note the lack of driver  )










Downloaded the clip ... Sounds mental


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

doooh I need to tint that screen on the pic, cant believe I didnt se that.

Nicolas K.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Nicolas Kiesa said:


> 10000 rpm movie is up  turn up the volume,wake up the miss'us :smokin:
> 
> I had no idea what it sounded like out side,pheeew.Much better than inside.
> 
> ...


OMFG!!! damn!!


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Oh My.....


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

I knew you'd like it hehe :smokin: Im amazed myself ,had no idea it sounded like that.

More's coming 

Nicolas K.


----------



## Gixxer (Aug 28, 2003)

oh my diggi days.....sound awesome...well done.:smokin:


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

Bah - you're old Supra was faster  

Nice work with the R34...I'm sure it will catch up eventually


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Haha my friends who still have Supra say that as well,.

Pure fact is at the moment the Skyline is more than 1,5 second faster from 200-250 km/h than the Supra and almost 7 km/h faster in the quarter mile,even though the body of the Gtr has more wind resistance/drag than the Supra.

Supra did 10,48 215,3 km/h in the quarter mile with big Mickey Thompson ET streets.

The skyline 10,84 221,94 km/h with normal Yokohama AVS sport WITHOUT any burnout,just drove to line and did it!!! Now thats great 

Nicolas K.
www.kismo.dk


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Nicolas, how many times a week do you get pulled over driving like that?


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

New movies are up,the 220+ km/h quarter mile pass and the 0-300 km/h under 20 secs.Please read their stories under News,and watch movies under the movie section 

www.kismo.dk


Enjoy
Kismo


----------



## Jamesk (Oct 8, 2005)

Nutter.

Its the only word I can muster for that car.

Well that and fantastic! Well done!


----------

